# Vintage combination screw taper with countersink



## smoking (May 23, 2022)

Hello everyone,

This isn't a strictly arborist thing, but I like this forum. I found these things in my mother's shed. Looks pretty old. Any thoughts about how to use them and whether or not they are worth putting to use would be appreciated. Obviously, the rust may have made them fairly useless, but hard to know until I try. See photos


----------



## Mad Professor (May 23, 2022)

Those are just bits that have a counter sink for a screw head.

I have a set that you can adjust the depth of the countersink part, to match the screws you are drilling pilot holes for.


----------



## Aknutter (May 23, 2022)

I picked up a set of those at a garage sale. I think I paid $3. Haven't used them yet. I like using the W.L. Fuller line of drill/countersinks bits. They are a lot more money though.


----------



## Aknutter (May 23, 2022)

Those bits you have are homeowner grade. An occasional countersink, you can see that one is broken already.


----------



## copen (May 24, 2022)

smoking said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> This isn't a strictly arborist thing, but I like this forum. I found these things in my mother's shed. Looks pretty old. Any thoughts about how to use them and whether or not they are worth putting to use would be appreciated. Obviously, the rust may have made them fairly useless, but hard to know until I try. See photos


If you just want to clean'em up, soak'em in some warm white vinegar with a little salt added in. Brush'em off every so often, but DO keep check on the progress. I kinda over did it with some older auger bits. Not good!


----------



## smoking (May 25, 2022)

Right on, yeah. I find it interesting that they are flat. I guess I might experiment and see how they do in practice and also how to secure them snug in a modern contraption... I mean drill.


----------

